# do i have enough light



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have a 75g 4ft with two 24in bulbs, agua glo 20w 18000k,plants are doing fine,look good but wasn't sure


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

You don't have enough light to grow plants, you will need twice that much to grow the really low light plants. What kind of plants are you trying to grow?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suspect you might be able to grow mosses with that small amount of light, but not much else. A four foot long tank is pretty easy to light well and cheaply, since so many 4 foot fluorescent bulbs are available, and shop lights sold by home improvement and hardware stores are inexpensive, and most are 4 foot long. But, if you are really interested in growing a variety of plants, look into AH Supply light kits.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

algae grows ok in that light too.


----------



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

if i put a shop light which bulbs do i need


----------



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have red ludwigia,lilaeopsis micro sword,corkscrew vallisneria,anubias nana, plants look good no algee sendind off sprouts


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I last used shop lights, I used T8 bulbs, slightly lower wattage, but much better for a reflector. If you just have a hood, painted white, as a reflector, just use T12 bulbs - the fat ones, 40 watts. Try to find bulbs with a color temperature marked on them or the package - 5500K or above. Failing that, use daylight bulbs or a mix of plant growing and daylight bulbs. It isn't really critical.


----------



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

ok i bought a chrome shop light with two 40w bulbs ,but all the bulbs i see are not heat rated ,1200 lun . i check pet store later for bulbs


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Don't bother with the pet store, they are too expensive. Get lights at someplace like lowes or home depot.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Wal-Mart/Meijers/Home Depot/Lowes/Target carries 48" "Plant and Aquarium" bulbs in their home lighting secection, should come in a green package. They are 6500k (maybe 6700k). Good temp for growing plants and eye pleasing.

Never seen the "Daylight" bulbs in my area. Kind of weird....


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I have added a second light and rescaped. All plants seem to be growing well.

Please find picture here:


----------

